# Planting Intentions



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like a little less corn and more beans being planted this spring....as expected. Next year is when a big decrease in corn may show up....pre-bought seed has folks committed this spring. Then maybe fetilizer will drop to a realistic price when fert demand falls.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/1300_farmers_share_corn_planting_intentions_NAA_Sara_Schafer/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Why are the commodity markets so bullish the last couple days


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> Looks like a little less corn and more beans being planted this spring....as expected. Next year is when a big decrease in corn may show up....pre-bought seed has folks committed this spring. Then maybe fetilizer will drop to a realistic price when fert demand falls.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/1300_farmers_share_corn_planting_intentions_NAA_Sara_Schafer/


Lookout Potash


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Check the charts. Generally there is a run up in prices this time of year. May well be a drop off within a couple weeks. Again the charts. After that the crop conditions will be the talk. Mel


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We sprayed all of our soybean stubble intended for corn so those acres must stay in corn. The wildcard is our wheat, I was feeling pretty good until we got the last thaw then freeze.

Our breakeven for Beans is 10.95 and corn 4.35 right now. With that we'd actually like to plant more beans. Add to this the ability to plant Plenish soybeans for a 40 cent premium and beans would make more sense.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Lazy J said:


> We sprayed all of our soybean stubble intended for corn so those acres must stay in corn. The wildcard is our wheat, I was feeling pretty good until we got the last thaw then freeze.
> 
> Our breakeven for Beans is 10.95 and corn 4.35 right now. With that we'd actually like to plant more beans. Add to this the ability to plant Plenish soybeans for a 40 cent premium and beans would make more sense.


I wonder if a lot of farmers plant beans after beans


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lazy J said:


> We sprayed all of our soybean stubble intended for corn so those acres must stay in corn. The wildcard is our wheat, I was feeling pretty good until we got the last thaw then freeze.
> 
> Our breakeven for Beans is 10.95 and corn 4.35 right now. With that we'd actually like to plant more beans. Add to this the ability to plant Plenish soybeans for a 40 cent premium and beans would make more sense.


Plenish Soybeans;

http://www.agrimarketing.com/s/86185

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Guy here grows soybeans. Plants them year after year no fertilizer or lime makes 40 bushel an acre in a good year. I like to rotate my crops


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Guy must be lucky, we notice somewhat of a yield drag even the second year with beans on beans.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well he has 80 acres beans and 20 of corn every year but has some fields that had bean on beans for 15+ years..... His yield is average for the entire operation. He does have some pretty good ground.

I have been thinking of growing a few acres of beans for my own use but haven't tried swinging it


----------

